# meguiars hot shine for atv plastic shine?



## Honda_Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

was just wondering who uses this product to make their plastic shine? also best tricks on applying it and which container should I get it in, the spray can or bottle?, thanks :yup: (my Honda plastic is green)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just depends on if you want to spray it on, or wipe it on....


----------



## Honda_Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> Just depends on if you want to spray it on, or wipe it on....


do I use the can or spray bottle one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Personal preference. No one can tell you which you like better. They have the same contents. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------

